# Sentra Owner's Manuals... PDF format



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sentra Owner's Manual 1996-2005

Click Here


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool thanks!

Wouldn't happen to have a lead on a PDF Spec V Repair Manual would ya???


----------



## Leighanne.tapia (Nov 27, 2021)

It's not working


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Sentra Owner's Manual 1996-2005
> 
> Click Here


You've got a bad link.


----------

